# New F550



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a teaser


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice rig did ya sell the other POS??


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

lmao FORD


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck good luck with it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Plow/salter?

Other POS?

Gas/diesel

Details man! LOL


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Its a diesel and you can tell by the picture, you can see the powerstroke emblem on the door.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1793659 said:


> Plow/salter?
> 
> Other POS?
> 
> ...


2011 F550 xl 6.7L 4x4 28k miles

I need to install the wideout (have 3 now) and I might put a salter in it. I am going to get it undercoated & probably painted.

The POS is gone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

EGLC;1793676 said:


> 2011 F550 xl 6.7L 4x4 28k miles
> 
> I need to install the wideout (have 3 now) and I might put a salter in it. I am going to get it undercoated & probably painted.
> 
> The POS is gone.


Good deal on that POS. Hopefully it didn't burn ya too bad.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

That truck will destroy a wideout. Go with an 8611 on that beast!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll tell you from experience, those front tires are going to be worthless in snow.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice rig!!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new 550.!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Good looking truck. Hope it treats you better than the last one.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

blk90s13;1793611 said:


> lmao FORD


Can't just congratulate a guy on his new truck? ****** move.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Camden;1793750 said:


> I'll tell you from experience, those front tires are going to be worthless in snow.


We love the HSR's on the 4x4 450s/550, night and day compared to having the HDR's up front.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Camden;1793750 said:


> I'll tell you from experience, those front tires are going to be worthless in snow.


I can tell from looking at the picture on my screen that you're right. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Sawboy;1793886 said:


> Can't just congratulate a guy on his new truck? ****** move.


He runs a couple antique dodges... I wouldn't put too much value in his opinion:laughing:


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice truck. Good luck with that !!!


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice truck! I like the rear fenders. I find trucks look way cleaner with that style instead of flaps hanging from the box.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

the fenders do a hell of a lot more then just add aesthetics. why not EVERY contractor uses them is beyond me. saves the frame and body from all that road grime. 

just ordered:

6x whelen 500 series LEDs
11x led clear lens marker lots
4x led clear lens stt lights
2x sound off led work lights
simulators
seat covers
recon cab lights

Monday it goes in for paint quote and to make removable sides for the dump


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Camden;1793750 said:


> I'll tell you from experience, those front tires are going to be worthless in snow.


I've plowed two seasons with steer tires on my 550 and it has done great, and that's in driveways, lots, and roads.

You're going to LOVE the fenders on that truck. One of the best decisions I made on mine and can't believe more people don't use them. The one other thing i did was added mud flaps in both the front and back on the bottom of the fenders which really kept water/salt/sand/dirt/etc. off the body of the truck.

That truck will be great, when my 550 is done I'll definitely get another one....just really wish you could still order one with a manual trans!! Oh well! Congrats!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

potskie;1794011 said:


> Nice truck! I like the rear fenders. I find trucks look way cleaner with that style instead of flaps hanging from the box.


I put them on my truck too, but at nearly $1000 Canadian they are very very hard to justify


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Looks good. Who's going to paint it?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I second the 1/2 mudflap's bolted on to the bottom of the fenders. Looks good too


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck Jared!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1794175 said:


> I've plowed two seasons with steer tires on my 550 and it has done great, and that's in driveways, lots, and roads.
> 
> You're going to LOVE the fenders on that truck. One of the best decisions I made on mine and can't believe more people don't use them. The one other thing i did was added mud flaps in both the front and back on the bottom of the fenders which really kept water/salt/sand/dirt/etc. off the body of the truck.
> 
> That truck will be great, when my 550 is done I'll definitely get another one....just really wish you could still order one with a manual trans!! Oh well! Congrats!!


I would never buy a stick work truck under CDL. Nobody can drive them and you will burn clutches all winter long. I will be looking at a second 6.7L in a pickup truck this fall granted I have a good season.



Triple L;1794224 said:


> I put them on my truck too, but at nearly $1000 Canadian they are very very hard to justify


wtf! less then $400 here...



90plow;1794225 said:


> Looks good. Who's going to paint it?


trucks & buses in Linden...do you have a suggestion?



WilliamOak;1794275 said:


> I second the 1/2 mudflap's bolted on to the bottom of the fenders. Looks good too


I will probably do that too



BlueRam2500;1794317 said:


> Nice truck Jared!


Thanks! Can't wait to get it all done...it will be tits.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

You could go see Dominick at Transtar he does a good job on the body work and blasting painting the frame. I've used him for several trucks. He also makes an awesome dump body. He will paint the cab also. 
Ps cash talks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

One HDR one HSR on the front?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1794453 said:


> One HDR one HSR on the front?


lol good catch!! he had tires rotated before I got it as a kind gesture and the new [email protected] at the shop was a moron! I need to swap it with one on the rear now


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EGLC;1794367 said:


> I would never buy a stick work truck under CDL. Nobody can drive them and you will burn clutches all winter long. I will be looking at a second 6.7L in a pickup truck this fall granted I have a good season.
> 
> wtf! less then $400 here...
> .


Until you add the mounting kit, expecially in stainless


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Sawboy;1793886 said:


> Can't just congratulate a guy on his new truck? ****** move.


Easy there champ :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

90plow;1794382 said:


> You could go see Dominick at Transtar he does a good job on the body work and blasting painting the frame. I've used him for several trucks. He also makes an awesome dump body. He will paint the cab also.
> Ps cash talks


I second that, Dominick is the man, no mickey mouse work at Transtar. He made drop down sides for my F550 and painted the body last winter and did a great job.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Transtar built my truck too


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

alldayrj;1794796 said:


> Transtar built my truck too


ya I know, he built Matts truck too lol


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Got the mud flaps to prove it haha. I need to add those fenders, got a rust hole in the bed from thr salt coming off the tires.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

EGLC;1794367 said:


> I would never buy a stick work truck under CDL. Nobody can drive them and you will burn clutches all winter long. I will be looking at a second 6.7L in a pickup truck this fall granted I have a good season.


The manual trans would be for me as no one else besides friends that drive truck drive my truck as it is. With what I'm towing I'm a CDL A truck just about everyday of the week anyway. Friend of mine has a 450 with a stick and it is a dream towing with that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice truck, jazzy. Good luck with it.



mcwlandscaping;1794175 said:


> I've plowed two seasons with steer tires on my 550 and it has done great, and that's in driveways, lots, and roads.
> 
> You're going to LOVE the fenders on that truck. One of the best decisions I made on mine and can't believe more people don't use them. The one other thing i did was added mud flaps in both the front and back on the bottom of the fenders which really kept water/salt/sand/dirt/etc. off the body of the truck.
> 
> That truck will be great, when my 550 is done I'll definitely get another one....just really wish you could still order one with a manual trans!! Oh well! Congrats!!


Throw a plow on a truck like this and it'll be just fine with steer tires up front.

Never had anything but steer tires upfront on my 2WD bigger trucks. Have drives on my L8000, but that has 4WD. My 2 F800's are just fine. I've even ran steers on 350's before.

These will work just fine. Don't pay attention to the naysayers.


----------

